# Irish Stew w/ smoked lamb & smoked veggies



## wutang (Mar 23, 2009)

I made some Irish Stew a couple weeks ago and haven't got around to posting it. Here is a link the the recipe I used. I did change it slightly (left out the peas, modified the order of things slightly since the meat & veggies were smoked first). 
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/f...ipe/index.html

A 3 lb lamb shoulder roast. I rubbed it with minced garlic and a little pepper


I cut up the carrots, parsnips, potatoes and garlic and lightly coated in olive oil and tossed with a couple fresh rosemary sprigs


As things are going in the smoker


Veggies are done. Smoked at about 240F until browned (about 1 1/2 hours)


Brown some leaks in a little olive oil and lamb fat I trimmed off the roast, melted a stick of butter and added the flour to make the roux. 


Lamb off the smoker.


Added some Guinness and some Beef stock to the roux


Carved the lamb roast and added the meat and veggies to the stew. Let it simmer about another hour.


Topped the stew with a few crispy fried leaks. Yummy.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 23, 2009)

That looks great nice work!!


----------



## fire it up (Mar 23, 2009)

wutang,  I cannot tell you how many of your posts I have read and loved.  Not just enjoyed but absolutely loved!  
Well, thanks again for another Qview and another item I am absolutley adding to the list.  Being Irish how would I not try this one? 
Mmmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## erain (Mar 23, 2009)

nice thread Wutang!!! some tasty looking stew there. great job!!!


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice job Adam.  That looks delicious.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 for creativity.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 23, 2009)

Everything looks wonderful Wutang!!


----------



## bassman (Mar 23, 2009)

Great looking stew!  I'm not a fan of lamb, but I'd certainly have to try that.


----------



## pignit (Mar 23, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*
*




*


----------



## wutang (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the great comments.

Thanks-that is a great compliment. I think since you are Irish-you gotta try this one.


----------



## fired up (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks delicious Wutang! Points!


----------



## dacfan (Mar 23, 2009)

That looks absolutely wonderful, good job.


----------



## grothe (Mar 23, 2009)

Fantastic Wutang!!!


----------



## nemisportsman (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice work!!!!


What kind of wood did you use for the smoke??

Did you have an ample amount of Guiness to enjoy besides what you used in the roux????


----------



## wutang (Mar 28, 2009)

I used cherry wood for the smoke and yes I had plenty of Guinness that day.


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 28, 2009)

definately going to try that one 
it looks delicious! and I will get points from 
wife who is half Irish and Loves guiness


----------

